# What bone is this #2



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Same thing as the first thread but since these are a different type of bone I decided to make a new thread.
I believe these are femur bones correct? And the ends are the knuckle bone?
I cut them ends in half so my pup can chew on it.





































Thank you!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I wouldn't give femur bones. You're asking for fractured teeth and costly dental procedures.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog had femur bones the first day he was home (9 weeks old).
i've always given my dogs femur bones and i've never had a problem
with them. i also give my dog elk antlers. i think harming teeth
with a femur bone or elk antler has to do with the type of chewer the
dog is.



Verivus said:


> I wouldn't give femur bones. You're asking for fractured teeth and costly dental procedures.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I have given all of my dogs femurs since they were puppies and I have never had a single problem with them. Rivers loves them! I supervise (and sometimes take away) if he starts breaking off small pieces he can choke on as a precaution, but from my experience they are great treats.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

What about pork hips. I suppose the bone isn't as hard as the cow femur.
Basically it's this but cut in half vertically. 
http://podblog.blogs.hopkinsmedicine.org/files/2012/03/A-hip-replacement-implant-007.jpg


----------

